# New Phrag species - Phragmipedium cabrejosii



## silence882 (Nov 11, 2019)

Hi All,

A new phrag species was just described in Phytotaxa. It looks like a close relative of caricinum. 
https://www.biotaxa.org/Phytotaxa/article/view/phytotaxa.423.4.4

The full description is behind a paywall, but I got a .pdf of the article since my work subscribes to a wide range of journals. If anyone would like a copy, please shoot me a PM and I can e-mail it to you.

--Stephen


----------



## Peru (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## mrhappyrotter (Nov 12, 2019)

Cool!


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 12, 2019)

Definitely different from anything I've seen.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2019)

Interesting.


----------



## abax (Nov 12, 2019)

Love that big, fat pouch. Phrags are always a
wonder and a delight.


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 13, 2019)

Beautiful! Thanks Steve!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2019)

Looks like a small grower. I need a sample to check out.


----------



## Peru (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 7, 2019)

Very nice drawing. Is it yours?
Do you know anything about this Phrag's habitat? Is it similar to caricinum's? Thanks!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 7, 2019)

Ty for sharing. It looks like a paphmipedium


----------

